

Advanced Bovine Depilation - mosburger
http://blogs.burnsidedigital.com/2013/06/advanced-bovine-depilation/

======
charlieflowers
I'd be interested in a website where snippets of code from open source
projects are posted and then dissected. Basically, it would let us crowdsource
the discovery and cataloging of idioms and tricks (like the C function
decorator trick he discovered).

On occasion I've seen Stackoverflow questions which led to this, and they
usually led to some very insightful information.

~~~
legedemon
Why not start such a site yourself? Even if you are unable to dive too deep,
you can leave questions and people can answer.

OTOH, I think SO covers a lot of ground if you have questions. I also like the
annotated source code movement in the JS community with annotated source codes
available for many libraries.
[http://www.explainjs.com/](http://www.explainjs.com/) is helping people deep
dive quickly.

------
mosburger
I keep meaning to dive into the MRI source code but have never known where to
start. I suppose I just need an excuse like the one the author had here and a
little more motivation and a little more time. :-/

~~~
narcissus
For anyone else that's about to fire up a search...

MRI: "Matz's Ruby Interpreter or Ruby MRI (also called CRuby) is the reference
implementation of the Ruby programming language." (with thanks to Wikipedia).

